# Big Baby - Jak Quinn



## Sean101

This is a drawing/poster i have done for my son to put on his wall.
It has been done on A3 paper and only a led pencil, gold pen & some crayons have been used.



Please let me know what you think of as im always looking for other peoples opinions and advice to help me improve.

I also have a blog for my drawings.
My Artwork Blog: SQ Drawings
Please Subscribe, Thanks!


----------

